# A day at the beach with St.Sharkchum



## blueironboy (May 15, 2014)

Got out early to Sargent yesterday, and a guy could feel it was gonna be a good day. I was taking out some newly relocated friends from Wyoming to show them the ins and outs of surf fishing. Found a spot on the north beach that had a smidge of clay and shell, tide was receding and lots of fish sign. I was using "fresh" frozen mullet (caught in gorda a month ago), and fiesta blue crab and shrimp. Barely had my line in the water for 15 min and bam, 41" red in. 
Rebaited, 20 min and bam, 37" BU. Brought in another 40 something red, and spent the next hours trying to keep up with rebaiting lines. Knowing I'd have guests, I brought extra weights and leaders so everyone could have a line in. But I guess the sharks had a better idea......I ended up losing 4 bad *** sharkchum-spec leaders and weights to those buggers. Didn't even give a second of notice either, just one dip of the rod and _plink_, another leader lost....
It died down around 12, but I had seen Sharkchum earlier in the morning on his way to the beach. A few messages back and forth during the morning let me know he was killing it over at his spot too, so I popped him a text

"you still on em there?"

"Yea. I've lost count of the big ones, and have 3 keepers in the box"

"we're on our way over"

Once we got there, it was pretty much non stop....great reds and rays for both the Wyomingites, John helped my boy bring in his biggest red to date, (35" and change), a few sharks, etc, etc.

It was awesome, pretty sure the Wyomingites both got bit by the surf fishing bug regardless how many times I tell them "It's not usually this awesome!"

I can't say enough how much I love this time of year to fish, cold weather keeps the beaches pretty barren, and the fish pretty stout.
Such a great time, can't wait to do it again. 
Thank you Sharkchum and Kim, you guys are the patron saints of Sargent surf fishing!!

Pics coming up....if I can figure out why the loader isn't working...


----------



## blueironboy (May 15, 2014)

More Pics


----------



## blueironboy (May 15, 2014)

And More


----------



## blueironboy (May 15, 2014)

We ended up taking another smaller shark home along with that Ray, and the inlaws whipped it up into something spectacular! I'm amazed the HOA hasn't sent me a nastygram yet for using the street and storm drain as my cleaning station....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Cool job eating that ray. What is that y'all made with it?


----------



## blueironboy (May 15, 2014)

Yes Sir, The inlaws boiled it, skinned it then shredded the meat by hand. Fried it up with some sweet peppers, onions and seasoned with a bit of goya sazon (kinda like paella spice). Its the best **** thing I've eaten in a long time!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great report. I'm glad ya'll got to catch some fish, and I'm really glad ya'll came down to help me.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

This is what 2cool is all about!


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

I have never been to Sargent but I believe we are making our first trip down on Saturday. Its been since August the last time I smelled some salty air so Im looking forward to it!!!


----------



## ChapCat (Oct 1, 2017)

Next time I catch a ray, that sucker is going in the cooler. Now, if I can just figure out how to clean it.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Next time I catch a ray, that sucker is going in the cooler. Now, if I can just figure out how to clean it.


I've heard that ray is good eating but never attempted cleaning and cooking one. I've also seen folks cut the wings into steaks and grill. Looks interesting.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

It sounds like it was a winner of a day. Thanks for the report.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

St. Sharkchum, (nice name change) nice of you to take out fellow 2coolers, one of these days we are going to have to hook up and get it done. Very nice report and great smiles all around..


----------

